# Anyone else trying for no. 2 in Jan 2016?



## MummaBear16

Hello :)

Just wanting to touch base with anyone who is going to start ttc in Jan! It will be my second child, but my son wasn't planned, so the WTT and TTC concepts are all new to me! 

How are you preparing for ttc? 

Currently I am 
- Trying to track my cycles after stopping birth control in Oct
- Trying to get down maybe 2kgs
- Saving money!


----------



## hanni

Mee!! 

Currently trying to track my cycles but they're a bit irregular at the moment so it's quite frustrating. Going by a rough guide I'm due to ovulate around the 29th of December so we will most likely try then. 
I'm sooo excited! I've done the TTC part before and I secretly love it. All the tracking and the testing and the symptom spotting. I can't wait. I'm sure I'll regret saying that when it comes to it though &#128514; 

How old is your first son?


----------



## MummaBear16

Hi Hanni :)

I hope I like the ttc and all that comes with it! Haha! I hope it doesn't frustrate me and take away from the fun of it if it doesn't happen quickly. My son is turning 6 this month, it's crazy how fast they grow up!


----------



## hanni

Are you planning on just estimating your cycle or going the full wack with ovulation sticks and measuring your temp? 

I totally hated it at the time but once pregnant I realised I was all just part of the jorney that I wished away. Next time I want to relax and enjoy the excitement of it. If that makes sense?


----------



## MummaBear16

That makes sense! What a good way of looking at it  

I am temping at the moment, so I will probably do that out of habit. I tried using opks this cycle and never got a positive, but my temps say I O'd 6 days ago.. it's my first time temping since I only stopped taking the pill a month ago.. I hope it's reliable! As I didn't have an actual cycle day 1 to go off, so I counted the first day of my last withdrawal bleed as cd1.. Are you going to track it all again?


----------



## oneday123

Snap! I'm trying for number 2, starting to try in January 2016. My first was conceived within 6 weeks of coming off the pill. We didn't track anything or go by temps/date, he just happened very quickly. This time I've decided to come off the pill a little early (I stopped taking it at the beginning of the week) as in my head it's going to take longer. I don't know why I'm thinking that, just paranoid I guess!! I'm so excited, but am going to hold off until January as ds is starting school in September and would like him to settle first.

The losing weight and saving money sound familiar too!


----------



## MummaBear16

Hello oneday123! 

I'm paranoid it will take a while too! That's great you fell pregnant after 6 weeks the first time, gives me hope! My problem is that I REALLY want to conceive in Jan, because if I conceive in Feb the due date will be very close to my son's bday and I don't want them too close if possible, if I conceive in March then it will Xmas, New year and Dp's bday, and if I conceive in April then it would mean a whole year longer before the child would start school than if they were born next year (our school years start in feb) which is like an extra year of childcare! I know it sounds silly and selfish, and of course it wouldn't actually matter if it happened in those months.. it's just I over think everything!


----------



## oneday123

I do understand what you mean. I definitely over think things too! I know at the end of the day it doesn't matter when a child is born, but I think lots of people have reasons for preferring to not have a child around certain dates, for example Christmas.


----------



## MummaBear16

I'm glad it's not just me! Feels so selfish to say, but of course it actually wouldn't matter :)


----------



## HazzaB

Hello ladies! I too will be TTC no.2 in December/January. Only just over a month really! I have a daughter who is 13 months. I have so far this year lost almost 4 stone & would like to lose 1 more to be totally happy and feel fit.


----------



## MummaBear16

Hello HazzaB :flower: Wow! Congrats on the weight loss! My scales broke (that sounds bad! :haha: ) So I have no idea how much I weigh right now! I hope I have at least maintained my last known weight, and not put any on.. I may need to buy some new ones!

Ooh, yes just over a month! :happydance: So exciting!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Well we were hoping to try in Jan. But now I've got to have an op, really hoping that will be Jan and have everything crossed we can start trying in Feb. Not sure if we'd try in March as my daughters birthday is 3 Dec...but then again I'm already so broody and the wait is killing me!

I'm temping and charting cm - had problems ttc first time round so trying to do my homework this time! Also trying to eat better to help with weight and hormones. 

Roll on 2016! Xx


----------



## MummaBear16

That's a shame you have to wait Scarlett! Hopefully you get your op in Jan so you can get to business! Lol.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I am planning to start ttc #2 in mid February. We have been ttc/ntnp for awhile but have decided to take a break for 3 months. I plan to lose some weight and start clomid in February.


----------



## MummaBear16

Hi Krissie  isn't it funny how we all want to lose weight before we get chubby with a baby! Haha


----------



## krissie328

mummaof1 said:


> Hi Krissie  isn't it funny how we all want to lose weight before we get chubby with a baby! Haha

Oh I know! I have thought that was ironic. I'm just hoping it helps me ovulate. Even though I'm the exact weight I was when I conceived ds on clomid. But hey I've got 3 months I might as well put them to good use.


----------



## MummaBear16

I worry I will put it all back on as soon as I fall pregnant! Knowing me, I would :haha: But yes, any chance to improve any chances of conceiving easier is definitely worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

With my ds I initially lost 15 lbs in first tri. I wasn't sick or anthing. Second tri I gained a few lbs. Quite a bit in third I think 20-25. But when I had ds I was back to my pre pregnancy weight within 2 weeks. I'm hoping this time to gain less. I was super hungry towards the end and ate tons. So I'm sure that's why it piled on the last month.


----------



## Scarlett P

I was sooooo hungry in third tri with my LO too, I would wake every morning at 2am and have to have a bowl of cereal before I could go back to sleep :haha: I also had malteser cravings all through my pregnancy, it wasn't just the chocolate but the crunching them. They do say you need extra in third tri (although it's not that much) but I think we're programmed to put on weight then to help with making milk maybe?!

I'm trying to lose weight at the moment too - would love 10lbs off, but would be happy with 5. I'm looking at it like weight off now means guilt free malteser crunching if I have the same cravings again!

Thanks Mumma, it seems I'm not ovulating at the moment anyway so trying to put a positive spin on it, WTT rather than TTC is a better place to be when things aren't working the way they should!

xxx


----------



## krissie328

Malteser must me a UK thing. I have never heard of them. I craved canned pears. I think I ate a can a day almost every day of my pregnancy. I also really craved grilled steak. Which is funny since before pregnancy I didn't like it.


----------



## MummaBear16

Aren't cravings funny!  ooh maltesers! Yum! During my pregnancy I craved ice blocks! Just plain old ice.. so I used to buy a drink from macdonalds and tip it out and crunch the ice! Haha also mars bars, milk and nectarines. Too bad nectarines didn't come into season until after he was born. And I don't like plain milk.. but at the end of my pregnancy I was chugging it down! Lol. 

I wonder what all of our cravings will be next pregnancy


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes I liked crunching ice too... but defo preferred my chocolate fix from crunching maltesers, wow can't believe you don't have them in America! But then I know you have lots of other yummy chocolate things that we don't have here from what I've heard.

I hope I have more healthy cravings like pears and nectarines next time, that would defo help with the baby weight!

*sigh* I just want to be preggers again now. MY sister has just announced her pregnancy and it's made me even more broody!

xx


----------



## MummaBear16

Oh no :( My sister had a baby a couple of weeks ago.. her 6th, mind you! And I'm going to a baby shower for twin girls this weekend.. It's not helping the WTT! 

As much as you're happy for them, it still hurts when it's what you want so bad! 

Oh yes, let us hope for healthy cravings!


----------



## Scarlett P

6, wow!! I hope you have fun at the baby shower this weekend. I'm ok really about my sis as knew she was trying and hoped that there would be enough of a gap that they wouldn't be compared if you know what I mean? Guess a teeny bit jealous more of it being her first and how super and exciting that pregnancy journey is...

Well my LO climbed out of her cot last night :cry: finally got her to sleep on a mattress on the floor at 10pm...and then she woke at 4! Hoping to get her bed built this eve ready for bedtime. Sometimes I feel so tired already I think how on earth will I manage being pregnant/having two?!

xx


----------



## oneday123

My cravings were rolos. I ate sooooo many! 

I actually lost weight during the first trimester, too. Didn't suffer with morning sickness, but just didn't have a big appetite. Gained a little during the second, and gained a load during the third!

I'm hoping I don't gain as much this time around, I was starving all the time by the end, though!!


----------



## oneday123

Eeeeek......I've just ordered a basal thermometer, ovulation tests and pregnancy tests. I've never used them before as I fell pregnant so quickly with ds1. We weren't really trying with him, just seeing if something happened. This time around I'm paranoid about it taking a long time. I have no idea why!! I stopped taking the pill a week and a half ago, had my withdrawal period, now waiting for my next one so that I can start tracking afterwards. 

It's all a bit confusing at the moment, but I'm sure there will be instructions with the pack I've ordered, and I've signed up with fertility friends and have had a look around the app (finding that a little confusing at the moment, too - I think my brain is having Sunday off!!). Would love to fall pregnant end of Jan/beginning of Feb as Dh's birthday is beginning of March and would love to tell him via a birthday present from bump!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all. I hope you don't mind me joining. DH has finally decided he wants to ttc # 2. We're still discussing when we will have my iud out. We both want to asap as we're both ready and want a small-ish age gap but we have just brought our first home and are due to move in 8 days and are worried about finances when I (eventually) have to go off work again.


----------



## MummaBear16

oneday123 said:


> Eeeeek......I've just ordered a basal thermometer, ovulation tests and pregnancy tests. I've never used them before as I fell pregnant so quickly with ds1. We weren't really trying with him, just seeing if something happened. This time around I'm paranoid about it taking a long time. I have no idea why!! I stopped taking the pill a week and a half ago, had my withdrawal period, now waiting for my next one so that I can start tracking afterwards.
> 
> It's all a bit confusing at the moment, but I'm sure there will be instructions with the pack I've ordered, and I've signed up with fertility friends and have had a look around the app (finding that a little confusing at the moment, too - I think my brain is having Sunday off!!). Would love to fall pregnant end of Jan/beginning of Feb as Dh's birthday is beginning of March and would love to tell him via a birthday present from bump!!


I could have written this myself! My son was an "Accident" but we were NTNP, so happened easily, and I am so stressed that for some reason things won't be as easy this time! I am currently on day 4 of my first natural period since stopping the pill last month. I actually started tracking my temp 10 days after my withdrawal period ended, and it still told me when I ovulated, so I knew around when to expect my period :) It's worth trying now! I really thought I wouldn't ovulate forages for some reason, but I did, and my cycle was 33 days long, from day 1 of my withdrawal bleed after stopping the pill , til my period started. It only took me 20 days to ovulate, so I expect it to be sooner this cycle with no birth control in my system. 

I never got a positive opk, but obviously was my first time using them. I will try again this month, but will trust temps more than them. It is confusing at first, but you'll get the hang of it quickly! I feel a lot less lost only after 1 cycle of this tracking stuff haha 

Good luck!! It's all exciting! :happydance:


----------



## MummaBear16

BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi all. I hope you don't mind me joining. DH has finally decided he wants to ttc # 2. We're still discussing when we will have my iud out. We both want to asap as we're both ready and want a small-ish age gap but we have just brought our first home and are due to move in 8 days and are worried about finances when I (eventually) have to go off work again.

Hi, and welcome! :flower:

It's such a shame that money these days had such an impact on having children! 40-50 years ago (or not even that!) so many women were SAHMs with 4 or 5 kids, and it was normal.. Now it's so different and we are expected to work, keep a house in shape, parent, and be wives, all at once :wacko: haha 

I think these things have a way of working themselves out! So many people do it, so I try not to stress. We have lived off a lot less than what we have now, and we managed and our son knew no different :) Although, last week my son put a pair of socks on with holes (I didn't know haha) and went to a sleep over with my MIL and he told her "Mum has no money for socks"! Oh my goodness! He has about 20 pairs WITHOUT holes :dohh: I laughed it off, but it made me wonder if he actually thinks we don't have money! I guess that's what we get for telling him we can't afford to buy him much for his birthday presents because we just bought a new lawn mower, but we did it so he'd be surprised instead of expecting it :haha: 

Anyway, I'm rambling!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi! 
Yes money is a massive part of every decision most people make these days. It's horrible that it's the way society is these days. It's not that another baby will cost us heaps - I plan to breast feed again, it's more that were used to living "comfortably" on two wages and DH stresses when we're just on his (is he doing enough over time). I think we're just going to go for it though. Even if we can save $100 per week before I go off of work it'll help cover costs of living.

Oh, I started temping before we conceived DS mainly to try and get the gist of it and to help track my periods while we were ntnp but fell pregnant fairly quickly and I'd only started temping for 1.5 months but I was starting to like it and once you start you pick it up pretty quickly.


----------



## oneday123

:( plans have changed a little. I've been offered a temporary role in work for 9-12 months starting March/April. It is too good an offer to turn down, but means we will delay ttc for a few months. Instead starting to try in January, we will now start around June/July. It is not a huge delay, less than 6 months, but still feel a little fed up!! Will still be staring to track temperature/ovulation from as soon as the things arrive (maybe tomorrow) so will know what my body's doing by the time we start ttc. Another bonus is that I'll be working an extra day or so a week, so my maternity pay will then be higher!

It will give us time and the chance to save a little more for when baby arrives. We've kept everything from ds1 so there's a lot we won't need to buy again, but there are a few bits that will be needed and then money to top up my maternity pay.

I'm still going to follow this thread because I'd love to see how everyone else is getting on :)


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry for the delay oneday. I hope you enjoy your job and it helps pass the time.


----------



## Scarlett P

Aww sorry for the delay Oneday :hugs: it's frustrating when you're finally all set and then have to postpone. But congrats on the new job! Like Krissie says, hopefully you'll be enjoying it so much that it will make the time fly. Defo think it's a good idea to carry on temping so you know where you're at, I'm finding that it's help keeping baby fever at bay for me a little in that I'm doing something and not just waiting, if that makes sense?! xx


----------



## MummaBear16

Sorry to hear that Oneday. It's good that you're looking at the positives, like higher maternity pay and more time to save! :) 

What is everyone doing to help pass the time while WTT? I know Jan isn't far away, but I am feeling VERY broody today! lol


----------



## BabyDoll007

Sorry your having to postpone ttc Oneday. At least your looking at the positives and the higher maternity pay will definitely help. The temping and charting will also help you know your cycle pattern really well and hopefully you will be able to catch the first egg when June/July comes :winkwink:


We have looked at our finances and even with buying our first house we will still be able to live off of one wage. :happydance: I am going to make an appointment to get this IUD out after our move next week and will then wait for AF to come. I'm not sure if I'm going to temp or use ovulation tests. Hubby doesn't want the pressure of them but I want the reassurance of knowing when/if I ovulate.


----------



## krissie328

Great news babydoll! 

As far as things to pass the time I am working on house projects inside. We are replacing doors, painting, adding in some built in shelves, ect. So lots of things to keep me busy. I am also trying to lose weight and focusing a lot on that goal. 

I have been feeling broody lately and thinking of ttc this next cycle but I know we need to wait. Only 11 weeks for us!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's fab news Babydoll :) is there a lot you want to do to your new home?

Mumma, I'm sooooo broody at the moment too! I think it's cos my daughter turns two a week today so I'm thinking back to this time two years ago...

But her birthday and trying to be organised for Christmas this year has kept me pretty busy. Also trying to get my cycles straight (waiting for AF to show to try some new Chinese herbs!) and temping. Also trying to lose about half a stone and get some stuff finished in the house - want this pregnancy to be as stress free as poss as last time we had a lot going on.

Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies celebrating! Anyone doing anything extra nice this weekend to mark it? Think we're now more aware of it in the UK because Black Friday has started to become a thing here. Hubby and I are off for a night away just the two of us and I can't wait!

xx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Sounds like you will be busy Krissie with the house projects.

Scarlett; there's not a lot we want to do to the house. We want to put in a few extra internet ports, another airconditioner in as we live in Queensland, Australia and eventually we want to re do the gardens in the front and back yard. 
How exciting your little ones 2nd birthday.


----------



## MummaBear16

You sound very similar to me Scarlett! I am doing things around the house to keep me occupied, and my son turned 6 on Tuesday :( He's getting too big! The poor darling is very sick right now.. This mumma needs a nap as I was up at least once every hour last night with him throwing up :sleep: I think the vomiting has finally stopped after about 20 hours :thumbup: If it starts again we may need a trip to the ER for an IV for fluids. I am hoping not as DP is on night shift tonight, so I would have to handle it alone, and poor little DS is so tired, he won't want to go there for a long wait (It's Friday night here).

Christmas will keep me busy now that my son's birthday is over with.. And then it will be ttc time!!! Woohoo!!

That's fantastic News Babydoll!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no Mumma, is he better now? Hope you managed to catch up on some sleep over the weekend! Hope you managed to celebrate his birthday before he got poorly.

Well this time two years ago I was in labour...and thinking about it all (minus the being in a lot of pain part :haha:) has made me v broody! AF came the day hubby and I set off for our weekend away, typical! But I'm feeling more positive this cycle as I've got some Chinese herbs I'm starting tonight. I'm sure they helped last time to get my BFP so really hoping they'll help this time get my cycle straight!

How's everyone else doing? Guessing for some of you it's only one more cycle to go before ttc?!

xxx


----------



## MummaBear16

Hi scarlett :hi: 
My Ds is much better now, thanks. Apparenlty a few of the children in his class had the same thing that night. It lasted 3 days! His ears are a bit blocked now, so I'll have to keep an eye on that. 

Yes, next cycle will be my first ttc! :happydance: I am currently waiting to ovulate and it's only my second cycle off birth control, so I'm not entirely sure when it will happen. Hopefully it will give me some insight on when to time Bd next cycle!

Typical of the witch to show with bad timing for you! It must be your daughters 2nd bday tomorrow? Or soon? Lol at least you should have a good age gap trying with you lo still young  my son will be almost 7, and that's if I conceive right away.. the huge age gap worries me! I wish I could have ttc sooner then now.


----------



## Scarlett P

Pleased he's on the mend, wow three days I bet you're all shattered after that! Fingers crossed his ears sort themselves out quickly.

Yes she's two tomorrow! Really excited about it this year, I struggled last year tbh. I didn't want her to turn 1, I know that sounds silly but I didn't feel ready for it. Didn't help that I'd just gone back to work. Really hoping next time to be able to stay off a couple of weeks longer so it would be after #2 turns 1!

It seems like everyone I was pregnant with last time round has either had #2 already or is already pregnant! I'd thought we'd have a smaller gap but circumstances and money has changed all that. But I guess the older they are the more they understand and can "help" with a baby brother or sister. Guessing your son is at school so that will mean you have your weekdays free to concentrate on a baby? Orla is in nursery two days a week which we'll keep - but I do worry about the other days when I'll be trying to look after two eeek!

Hope you O soon and this next month goes really quickly for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MummaBear16

I remember almost bursting in to tears on my son's first birthday, so you're not alone there! 

I think the age gap with my son will be an advantage in regards to him being older and able to help. It's also nice to be out of the toddler stage while thinking about having another newborn around! The nappies, sleepless nights and neediness, can be focused on just the one! But I still would have loved a smaller age gap. Yes, my Ds is at school, so I think my most challenging part will be still getting up every morning and taking him there :haha: But will be nice to focus on just the baby during the days. 

I hope Orla's (what a beautiful name!) birthday is going well :cake:


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry for the delay, the last few weeks have been so crazy with Birthday and getting ready for Christmas!

Aww thank you, we had her name chosen long before we started to ttc! But that means we've got no names this time around! Have you thought about names yet? We all had a fab time celebrating her birthday thank you, defo enjoyed it more this year than last year!

Ha yes getting up in the morning with a newborn isn't fun at all! But you'll just have to focus on trying to grab a sleep when the baby is asleep, or chilled afternoons on the sofa. I want to do more sitting and enjoying next time round as we were planning our wedding last time!

I've got chart envy on seeing your sig - my chart looks like a child's drawing of some mountains :cry: have been taking chinese herbs this month but still no O. Have a Drs appointment on Monday and I'm hoping they'll take some blood tests to find out what's going on with me right now.

Are you all set for Christmas? xxx


----------



## MummaBear16

Scarlett P said:


> Sorry for the delay, the last few weeks have been so crazy with Birthday and getting ready for Christmas!
> 
> Aww thank you, we had her name chosen long before we started to ttc! But that means we've got no names this time around! Have you thought about names yet? We all had a fab time celebrating her birthday thank you, defo enjoyed it more this year than last year!
> 
> Ha yes getting up in the morning with a newborn isn't fun at all! But you'll just have to focus on trying to grab a sleep when the baby is asleep, or chilled afternoons on the sofa. I want to do more sitting and enjoying next time round as we were planning our wedding last time!
> 
> I've got chart envy on seeing your sig - my chart looks like a child's drawing of some mountains :cry: have been taking chinese herbs this month but still no O. Have a Drs appointment on Monday and I'm hoping they'll take some blood tests to find out what's going on with me right now.
> 
> Are you all set for Christmas? xxx

I know what you mean about names! I had my son's name (Noah) picked out when I was about 14! haha That was before it was so popular. I wish it wasn't as popular now, but I still don't meet many Noahs around here, so it's not too bad :thumbup: We have a boy's name pretty much picked I think! We love Lincoln. No idea about a girls name though! We have VERY different tastes when it comes to them.. He likes Octavia :dohh: I think it's very different! I like Arabella and Lylah, and he totally hates them! 

So pleased you had a great time at Orla's birthday :thumbup: I can't believe my little one is now 6 years old! It goes so fast! You'll be celebrating Orla's 6th birthday before you know it :wacko:

Sorry to hear about your chart not cooperating with you. I was having trouble believing I had O'd when FF gave me crosshairs, as the shift wasn't very obvious. Hopefully your blood tests go well :flower:

Christmas is creeping up so fast, and I'm not completely ready! I don't think I am going to stress about it as much this year. I will focus on just buying for the children in the family I think. It gets so out of hand so quickly if you're not careful! How about you?


----------



## krissie328

We have our next name picked out. It will either be Ezekiel or Alice. We have had our names for two boys or two girls for years. Including middle names. 

I am not ready for Christmas. I really have no idea what to do for my inlaws. And I have a few more things to pick up. And I spend 7 hours out today. It felt so unproductive. 

I can't believe next month is January. It's just crazy! Anyone getting cold feet about ttc? I'm not sure I want to start clomid in February now. Maybe wait until May.


----------



## Scarlett P

I love all your names! I'd really like another vowel name for #2 boy or girl! 

We're pretty sorted for Christmas now and I think have been careful who we've bought for - we had unexpected presents for Orla last year from friends and hadn't bought for them so have managed not to be caught out there this year. 

How come you've got
Cold feet Krissie? 

Feel frustrated after seeing Dr today tbh. I'm having blood test and she's also sending me to hospital for scan to check for cysts which I didn't think would happen so quickly although I think it's cos I kinda hinted. I'm just v frustrated about the advice I was given. I know Drs can't be experts at everything but to suggest I could go back on pill or just take pain killers for extreme pain around O seems stupid to me, masking a possible problem rather than fixing. Also to be told if I'm having regular cycles then I'm defo ovulating is ridiculous. I feel she thinks I was being a tad neurotic so in a backwards kind of way I hope they do find something otherwise I'm going to look like an idiot!!! 

Sorry for the rant. Good luck finishing your Christmas shopping!

Xxx


----------



## krissie328

I think it's because I have found raising ds very overwhelming and I fear I won't handle another one well. Dh works every evening so we only see him a few hours on the weekend. So it's all on me during the week and mostly on the weekend. If he were to change shifts I would be more willing.

Plus, if we waited some I could spend first trimester home during my summer break and I could sleep it off. :haha: I use to sleep at my desk with ds during lunch and my prep because I was so exhausted.


----------



## ButterflyK

Would love to join you ladies, I just had my mirena removed last Wednesday and have had spotting and clots since then, hoping that stops soon. My strings for it where all the way in my uterus and they had to do some extra digging (not nice at all) to find them and get it out. Once out it looked like it had started to embed so I am hoping in a few weeks that everything will be back to a normal cycle. Our DD will be 2 on Jan 24th so we are hoping to have one by the end of next year or early the year before. It took me awhile to get pregnant with her as were ntnp and he was living in another state at the time, really hoping that this time it will be easier. I have started to take a B complex vitamin and once I can figure out when I will be ovulating I will probably do the cough meds to help with the EWCM, but I really don't want to start temping unless I have to, I did it for a few months once and it really is a pain for someone who doesn't have a schedule the same every day or even every week. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi! Can I join you all!? I have a 15 month ds, my oh and I originally talked about having another or trying in March of 2016. After a conversation tonight, we decided to move it up to January! I will be getting my birth control out on January 11th! I am so nervous and so excited. I'm hoping to get pregnant ASAP, not only because I want another one soon, but my periods without hormonal birth control are terrible. I have horrendous cramping and massive bleeding! No fun!


----------



## MetalMaiden

yessss waiting to try for an october baby!! :dance: the time is right! bailed on ttc last year... our babe is at the perfect age now for a sibling.

i didn't read all the comments above completely but saw something about Xmas babies.... dh and dd bday's are immediately after xmas :dohh::dohh:


----------



## BabyDoll007

I finally had my mirena IUD removed today and ordered OPK's so we are set to start ttc in a few days. I think I'm a little nervous but happy and excited at the same time!


----------



## ButterflyK

Any updates anyone? I haven't had a period since having my mirena removed had some spotting for a few days so can't wait for AF to show so I can start tracking the cycle again.


----------



## krissie328

I just started progesterone to get my period. I had another anovulatory cycle. Seven more weeks until we start clomid!


----------



## BabyDoll007

ButterflyK: I too am waiting for AF to show so I can have a start date for a cycle but am so confused weather or not to start OPK's and see what they say. I haven't even had a little spotting since having my mirena IUD out.

Krissie: I hope it all works for you and you get a BFP really soon!


----------



## Ashley1021

9 days until my birth control is removed! Getting excited!


----------



## MetalMaiden

my man isn't listening to me, i think we may end up with a late sept baby lol


----------



## MummaBear16

Welcome to all of the new ladies! 

I can't believe Jan 2016 is here already!!!! Can't wait to see who gets the first BFP on here! 

Afm, I will keep following this thread, but not sure now if I am ttc this month :cry: Dp is a bit unsure, so hopefully he comes around VERY soon!


----------



## hanni

I'm no longer waiting until January to try, we actually decided we were going to delay I a bit but had an oops in November &#128584; 

Best of luck to you ladies, hope you get your BFPs quickly!


----------



## Kristysbump

Hey ladies were trying for jan as well didnt track December but going off an app im 9dpo looking forward to tracking and getting a bfp


----------



## krissie328

hanni said:


> I'm no longer waiting until January to try, we actually decided we were going to delay I a bit but had an oops in November &#128584;
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies, hope you get your BFPs quickly!

Congrats hun!! 



mummaof1 said:


> Welcome to all of the new ladies!
> 
> I can't believe Jan 2016 is here already!!!! Can't wait to see who gets the first BFP on here!
> 
> Afm, I will keep following this thread, but not sure now if I am ttc this month :cry: Dp is a bit unsure, so hopefully he comes around VERY soon!

Fx he comes around soon and you can start ttc. 



Kristysbump said:


> Hey ladies were trying for jan as well didnt track December but going off an app im 9dpo looking forward to tracking and getting a bfp

Good luck hun. 

Afm, still waiting for af to show. I am hoping middle of next week at the latest.


----------



## MummaBear16

krissie328 said:


> Fx he comes around soon and you can start ttc.
> 
> Afm, still waiting for af to show. I am hoping middle of next week at the latest.

Thanks Krissie :) We have been dtd without protection, so I'm taking that as a good sign :winkwink: 

I hope Af shows up soon for you so you can get busy asap!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello to all the new ladies and congrats on the BFP Hanni!

Krissie, I'm so with you. My little one is an absolute handful and my hubby and I only get one full day off a week together. Having a long stretch off at Christmas together has made me realise how tough it's been and that we need more family time.

Ooh Mumma, how's it going?! 

Well I defo O'd last month as blood test confirmed it. Also had letter from hospital for a scan but having mixed feelings about going for that :S and have my next eye appt on Wednesday so hopefully will know then if I can have op...and then when we can start ttc!

xxx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all. Well it looks like AF is on her way and we will be TTC as soon as she leaves. It will be my first period since having my son in 2014 as I had my IUD put in at my 6 week post check up and never had a period whilst I had it as well. I'm hoping these cramps subside really soon as they're absolutely horrible - I'm hoping it's a one off from having the IUD removed last week.


----------



## MummaBear16

Scarlett P said:


> Hello to all the new ladies and congrats on the BFP Hanni!
> 
> Krissie, I'm so with you. My little one is an absolute handful and my hubby and I only get one full day off a week together. Having a long stretch off at Christmas together has made me realise how tough it's been and that we need more family time.
> 
> Ooh Mumma, how's it going?!
> 
> Well I defo O'd last month as blood test confirmed it. Also had letter from hospital for a scan but having mixed feelings about going for that :S and have my next eye appt on Wednesday so hopefully will know then if I can have op...and then when we can start ttc!
> 
> xxx

Good luck Scarlett! That's great to know that you O'd! Hopefully everything works out the best way possible for you :thumbup: I think things are going well thanks! I have been restraining from bringing up ttc and anything baby related with Dp! And he's actually been the one saying things... like the first time we dtd unprotected this cycle, he said "You're probably pregnant now" :dohh: haha too bad it was way too early in my cycle, and today he randomly poked me on the leg and jokingly said "There, you're pregnant now" :haha: How mature is he? haha So it's been strange having him say things.. I think it's a good thing.. I think? :shrug: haha Who knows! And men think women are confusing! 

Anyway, Cd 14 today, so I probably won't be fertile until at least cd 16 at the earliest, if I O around cd 20. I just wish all the bd'ing we've been doing was going to be useful haha


----------



## MummaBear16

BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi all. Well it looks like AF is on her way and we will be TTC as soon as she leaves. It will be my first period since having my son in 2014 as I had my IUD put in at my 6 week post check up and never had a period whilst I had it as well. I'm hoping these cramps subside really soon as they're absolutely horrible - I'm hoping it's a one off from having the IUD removed last week.

Good luck BabyDoll :thumbup: Hopefully af arrives soon and your cramps ease so you can get to it!


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck BabyDoll, fingers crossed pain gets better soon and you get your BFP first cycle!

Well Mumma that's good news! Yes men are funny like that aren't they?! My hubby keeps swaying about ttc and how we'll cope with two but I keep pointing out that however hard it will be, we both say that we don't want DD to be an only child!

Big week for me this week, have eye test on Wed and so hoping that everything stable because then I'd finally be able to set a date for ttc!

Hope you have a good week Mumma :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks mumma and Scarlett. The cramps did ease but still had them. I think I had AF but was only really light for 48 hours. ? Out of curiosity I've taken a few OPKs to try and get used to them (first time using them) and the first I took 2 days ago day after AF left and had a faint line, next day the line was twice as dark and again today it was twice as dark as well. Still no where near positive. I'm thinking I might O mid next week if they keep going which will be around CD 10-15. 

Good luck with your eye test Scarlett.


----------



## Scarlett P

How are you getting on with the OPKs BabyDoll?

Mixed news from eye test - prescription is stable so I can have the op, but this time they do an eye at a time, rather than at the same time, and they want a couple of months between each eye :cry: so first op booked for 2nd Feb but it doesn't look like I'll be having #2 by the end of this year :cry:

How's everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry for your set back Scarlett. :hugs:

Things are going well here. I just finished my last clomid pill last night. My symptoms are all the same ones I had my bfp cycle with ds so I'm feeling good that it's working. I'm hoping to o end of next week or early the following week.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you, from the (little) research I've done, looks like we can start trying as soon as the second op is done so will just have to keep pushing for a date!

Good to hear all going well your end, everything crossed here for O for you soon!

xx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Still haven't O yet. The OPK's were getting dark but the last 2 have been almost white. It's my first time using OPK's so not really sure what's going on with them.

I'm sorry for the set back Scarlett. 
Good luck Krissie!!


----------



## Kristysbump

Im on cycle day 39 and just got my solid smiley face yay but i go away wed which sucks so ill get un as much time as i can. I read from a positive opk its 24 to 36 hrs from there what r the chances of getting pregnant we would have done 3 days before


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm sorry I've never used OPKS (well I tried the smiley faces the month I got preggers and actually never got a smiley!!)

How are you getting on BabyDoll?

Hope you have a good trip Kristysbump, fingers crossed you catch that egg!


----------



## BabyDoll007

I hope you have a good trip kristysbump. Hoping you got that egg and get a BFP in a couple of weeks!

I'm supposed to O this week but don't think I have yet - going by cm and OPK's. But I wouldn't be surprised if I O late as I did the month I fell with DS and I'm still trying to figure out my cycle after my IUD. I'm not overly hopeful if I do O this week as DH has been working mostly nights this week so we've only BD once this week so far.

How are you going Scarlett?


----------



## Scarlett P

Any sign of O BabyDoll?

OK I think here, thank you. I had a 28 day cycle as I O'd a lot earlier this past month. FF put it at day 18 but I'm sure it was 17 (can FF be wrong?!) so defo at least a 10 LP, although I wish I could make that a bit longer as I know that's not great is it? Need to start eating more greens!!

First op is on Tues and feeling really nervous about it. Hoping I can really start pushing for the second date when I'm there...really want to start ttc as WTT is getting me down now!

xxx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Scarlett P said:


> Any sign of O BabyDoll?
> 
> OK I think here, thank you. I had a 28 day cycle as I O'd a lot earlier this past month. FF put it at day 18 but I'm sure it was 17 (can FF be wrong?!) so defo at least a 10 LP, although I wish I could make that a bit longer as I know that's not great is it? Need to start eating more greens!!
> 
> First op is on Tues and feeling really nervous about it. Hoping I can really start pushing for the second date when I'm there...really want to start ttc as WTT is getting me down now!
> 
> xxx

Sorry I thought I put an update up. I seems I O'd on Saturday or Sunday as I got my positive OPK on Saturday and a few hours later it was back to negative and for the first time (I think it's cause I was looking for it) I had some O pains Saturday afternoon. We BD Friday, Saturday and Monday. So now I'm 4-5 DPO and really impatient. I'm just hoping we dtd enough.

Oh good luck with the op. Wtt does really suck but you will be TTC before you know it.


----------



## Scarlett P

:happydance: really pleased for O for you BabyDoll!! Defo sounds like you dtd enough if you think it was Sat/Sun. Arrrggghh tww is so frustrating, hope you're able to keep busy and distract yourself. When will you test? Good luck!!!! xxx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks. The tww is horrible! I'm wanting to wait until 11/12 DPO as I'm almost certain when I was pregnant with ds that it took ages to implant but I'm already so impatient I might cave and test earlier :blush: 
Monday is my safe cave test day if I can wait. It's Friday here today and I'm 5/6 DPO so Monday would make me 8/9 DPO.


----------



## Scarlett P

Ooohh good luck holding out and good luck for Monday! :dust: xx


----------



## BabyDoll007

So I tested and I know it's still early but I'm not ready to call it a bfn or a BFP. Will be testing (if I can wait) in 2 days - Friday or tomorrow as well. I'll try and up load a pic of the test for you to have a look and tell me what you think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

I can see a line BabyDoll. Fx it gets darker.


----------



## ButterflyK

So excited for everyone. Finally had a visit from AF and can start logging cycles. It's been so long but I use to have a 28 to 30 day cycle and spotting started a few days before from what I believe was a lutual phase issue. I believe I found out I wasn't ovulating till cd 17 and had a very short lp I started using progesterone cream to help that so I am going to give it a cycle or two now that everything is back to normal and see what I am dealing with.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Scarlett P

Krissie!!!!!! OMG just seen your ticker - huge congratulations!!! Babydoll, how are you getting on? And yay for AF Butterfly.

Sorry I've not been about, had my first eye op last Tues and vision has been so blurry. They've said they can't do the second eye for about 3/4 months BUT there's actually a big chance that they won't need to do it as this first op will be enough. So hubby and I have started trying anyway :happydance: I'm hoping for O today but my chart is all over the place atm!

:) xxx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Glad to see/hear the op went well and your back to TTC! 

My test must have been an evap as 2 days later I got a bfn and a few days after that AF hit. Cd 7 here today and getting ready to start bd'ing and using my OPK's.


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm sorry to hear that, but explains your post on the TTC Feb page! Keeping everything crossed this is your month :hugs: xx


----------

